# Job in greece (nafplio area) !!!!!!!



## Zemra (Mar 6, 2010)

Hallo to everybody. I am (female) and I am looking for job but not only at turist places but also in bussines companies,etc. I have degree in economy, international bussines, marketing, managment. Another knowledge: pc. Spoken language Czech,English and some basic spoken greeg language. Start: ASAP - Please, if you have some contact, it will be helpful. I also have EU passport and AMF number. Is not also important wage but to have experienced later in some bussines. Thank you very much for offer. E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## hheagl (Jan 9, 2008)

Zemra said:


> Hallo to everybody. I am (female) and I am looking for job but not only at turist places but also in bussines companies,etc. I have degree in economy, international bussines, marketing, managment. Another knowledge: pc. Spoken language Czech,English and some basic spoken greeg language. Start: ASAP - Please, if you have some contact, it will be helpful. I also have EU passport and AMF number. Is not also important wage but to have experienced later in some bussines. Thank you very much for offer. E-mail: [email protected]


Is the Kalamata area too far?


----------

